# Gucci in Aruba?



## sweetnycdesi

Hey Girls,

Sooo..I am planning on a trip to Aruba in a few weeks..and from my past searches on TPF, seems like Aruba has good prices for Gucci..anyone know what  the best hotel to stay at in Aruba and which hotel has Gucci in it?

*Jill - I know you have been there quite a few times - any recommendations on where to stay and are gucci prices there always lower than here in the states?

Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

OH YES!!!!!!!!!
LOL! LOVES the gucci there.if u have adults goin.Stay at the renaissance adults only marina hotel..HATED the other hotels there.This one is FAB and GUCCI and LV are in the hotel lobby.OH..did I mention the PRIVATE boat that takes u to a private island..with REAL pink flamingos and iguanas???LOVED IT THERE!!!
Ill get the name of the LV lady that helps me for u..she loves me..hehe


----------



## Beach Bum

yes..Gucci is at least 30% lower there.I blew over 5000 there in one month...hehe


----------



## sailorgirl

Jill said:


> OH YES!!!!!!!!!
> LOL! LOVES the gucci there.if u have adults goin.Stay at the renaissance adults only marina hotel..HATED the other hotels there.This one is FAB and GUCCI and LV are in the hotel lobby.OH..did I mention the PRIVATE boat that takes u to a private island..with REAL pink flamingos and iguanas???LOVED IT THERE!!!
> Ill get the name of the LV lady that helps me for u..she loves me..hehe



Uh oh--I'm going in a few weeks but I booked the Radisson.  Jill, should I cancel and book Renaissance?  Did you hate the Radisson?  Can't wait to  hit the Gucci store!


----------



## Beach Bum

^The Radisson is OK..The WESTIN was horrid..LOL
personally I adored the Renaisance Marina with its private island...and the food delivered to u on the beach was AMAZING.


----------



## sailorgirl

Thanks Jill.  I can't wait to hit the Gucci outlet!  Sweetnycdesi, hope you have a fabulous time!


----------



## sweetnycdesi

Wow!! 

 JILL - you have got me so excited for this trip.  It's gonna be just me & my bf and I sent him the info for the Renaissance Marina Hotel...at first he wasn't so sure about the rooms there - are they nice? He was hesitant bc its not next to the beach but when I tell him about the private island I am sure he will be impressed...this is a much needed trip for us so I CANNOT WAIT U HAVE NO IDEA!!!!  Gucci & LV here i come 

sailorgirl - hope you have a wonderful time as well!!!


----------



## itcheebon

i'm going in september!!! 

you've just made MY trip that much more exciting.. woohoo!


----------



## Beach Bum

Renaissance DOES have a beach.across the street at their sister hotel.BUT u wont want to go there...LOL..
Taking a romantic boat ride to your own private island...Laying on a TDF beach with pink flamingos next to u .....They serve u drinks and food and u never have to get up..hehe.Its the BESTEST!!!!!!!!!!!

Did I mention the private boat pulls INTO the hotel lobby to pick u UP?OMG..ITS FAB!The hotel didnt get the best reviews when I went..so I was nervous too.....................guess what???.......I ADORED IT.


----------



## Noegirl05

Damn you guys are making me want to go there!!!!


----------



## girlycharlie

Oh yessssssss.... spent way too much money there a couple of years ago :greengrin: Gucci, Fendi, jewelry


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Old thread I know...catching up on some old emails today and this brought back memories of my trip in 2005    I was there around Memorial Day week in 2005 (same time that that girl went missing) and bought a Gucci bag at that store.  The prices were great...about 20-30% off US store prices.  I stayed at the Renaissance and loved it.  I was there during the Soul Beach Music Festival and the Fugees reunited at one of the concerts.  Wyclef stayed at my hotel and so did many of the celebs...they were just chilling out in our lobby at the bar many evenings chatting with folks and taking photos.   If anyone else is considering going...I definitely recommend doing the horseback riding that takes you to the edge of the island ...the scenery and views were beautiful and one of the most unforgettable parts of the trip.   I did a bus tour also that showed you were various celebs own homes there...like Will Smith and Jada.


----------



## jessicalee

ssoooooooo jealous of you girls.
sounds amazing.......


----------



## WinterRose

Has anyone been to Gucci in Aruba lately? I will be there in October and was wondering if it is still 20-30% cheaper than the US?


----------



## xbabii

Currently in Aruba. Went to the Gucci store and they’re not 20-30% cheaper. The matelasse camera bag was $1235 including tax compared to $1290 plus tax depending where you’re from. I’m in NY so it’s $170 cheaper after tax. But I didn’t buy it.


----------



## WinterRose

xbabii said:


> Currently in Aruba. Went to the Gucci store and they’re not 20-30% cheaper. The matelasse camera bag was $1235 including tax compared to $1290 plus tax depending where you’re from. I’m in NY so it’s $170 cheaper after tax. But I didn’t buy it.


Thank you so much for letting me know!


----------



## EmilyEnyc

Hello! Planning a trip to Aruba next month. Does anyone have recent intel on Gucci prices there?


----------

